# Solved: How to use Patch87.EXE?



## ProgrammerInMSDS (Aug 3, 2012)

Gentlemen:
I recently installed quickbasic 4.50 on my DOS computer. I found a file, Patch87.EXE in a folder.

Question: How do I use the Patch87.EXE file?

Thank you in advance for your reply.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

2nd link Google Finds.
Your forum post was first because Google Indexes the heck out of TechGuy.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/37477


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Just one other comment. There are plenty of women that post on this forum so I wouldn't go starting every post with the greeting of Gentlemen.


----------



## ProgrammerInMSDS (Aug 3, 2012)

ProgrammerInMSDS said:


> Gentlemen:
> I recently installed quickbasic 4.50 on my DOS computer. I found a file, Patch87.EXE in a folder.
> 
> Question: How do I use the Patch87.EXE file?
> ...


Hi Squashman:

Thank you for your reply.

I found the answer at:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/37477

Patch87.EXE applies to MS-DOS 3.2.

Yes, I will avoid offending the ladies.

Best wishes and kindest regards.

ProgrammerInMSDS


----------

